# Relocating to Raleigh, NC



## J9L (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

I'm relocating from NJ to Raleigh, NC. Any advice on where to ride and group rides in the area? I am not competitive...I ride for exercise and enjoyment...just looking for an intermediate riding group.

thanks!


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

There are plenty of great areas & groups to ride with here in Raleigh and the surrounding areas: Cary, Apex, Holly Springs, Carrboro, & Hillsborough. We mostly ride out to the country - Jordan Lake loops / Saxapahaw are common destinations and the Blue Ridge Parkway is just a few hours west. You'll have choices for sure. Carolina Brewing Co & Cycling Spoken Here are good places to start as they have every level & distance W/ some support.


----------



## J9L (Sep 19, 2012)

Awesome, thank you for the info. I'll be down there in 2 weeks and looking forward to it!


----------



## bruin11 (May 21, 2004)

I don't live in the area but my sister lives in Apex. When visiting it was easy to find groups to ride with by looking at the various shop websites. Cycling Spoken Here was a good one in Cary. Also there are many area clubs that post rides.


----------



## J9L (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks! Anyone able to share how the terrain is in the Raleigh area? I currently live in an area in NJ with non-stop stop hills all over. I'm looking forward to some more flat areas but am hoping to still have some challenging hills.


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

we have rollers mainly in Raleigh but just 15mins east or southeast and you'll start to get into pancake flat areas. West is Jordon lake which is flatfish with some small bumps with the local "col" being Lystra - though I've found steeper climbs just not as long. further west becomes more rolling. 
the Raleigh greenway headed east along the Neuse river is an awesome ride and flatfish as it runs along the river. 
I'll say that what you'll lack in hills, you'll gain in cross winds - especially east across all of the cotton/tobacco/soy fields. I love the challenge of the ever present winds but some hate them worse than when the road points north. 
I forgot to direct you to NCBC http://ncbikeclub.net that's a great source of info of shops & rides. the season is upon us so welcome aboard.


----------



## J9L (Sep 19, 2012)

Awesome!! Are the roads fairly smooth? I'll be living in brier creek area initially until I know the neighborhoods...I'm getting a new bike and curious if the roads are really bad and require a comfort endurance bike.


----------



## shoegazer (Nov 2, 2007)

J9L said:


> Awesome!! Are the roads fairly smooth? I'll be living in brier creek area initially until I know the neighborhoods...I'm getting a new bike and curious if the roads are really bad and require a comfort endurance bike.


 The country roads are chip seal smooth - most roads you'd be riding aren't potholed or crumbling. I'd guess 60% good & smooth 40% chip seal. Overall conditions are average to anywhere you've ever ridden. You could easily purchase your fave bike and adjust to the road conditions with tires, pressure, or even by wheel set. I opted for a race endurance bike because we have great rando routes, gravel roads, & bridal trails that I wanted the comfort/ fat tire option but didn't want to sacrifice performance on the BRP/mountains. In Briar Creek you can head in any direction and be on country roads in minutes so scout your area out - scope out strava segments and visit our local bike shops so you can buy what's best for you.


----------

